# ogee door edge bit?



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I am looking for a door edge bit that rounds over the edge of the door and follows with an ogee. So, the bearing is followed by a roundover and then an ogee with tab. This results in a total depth of about 1/4 inch and about 1/2 inch cut into the door. It looks great on both drawers and doors and doesn't interfere with European style hinges.

Anyone know where such a bit is available? No, I don't want to use multiple bits as I have a lot of door edges to do.

Dirk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dirk

The ones below work well for that job and looks great too 

Reversible Door Edge Bit-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Drawer-Edge-Bit-with-Bearing/products/125/

=======


dirko said:


> Hi Ho: I am looking for a door edge bit that rounds over the edge of the door and follows with an ogee. So, the bearing is followed by a roundover and then an ogee with tab. This results in a total depth of about 1/4 inch and about 1/2 inch cut into the door. It looks great on both drawers and doors and doesn't interfere with European style hinges.
> 
> Anyone know where such a bit is available? No, I don't want to use multiple bits as I have a lot of door edges to do.
> 
> Dirk


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Thanks Bob. I am aware of the Sommerfeld bits and like his ideas and concepts even if the stuff is kind of expensive. However, what I'm looking for is not to make the door edge thinner or to cut a cove, but rather to round over the edge followed by an ogee. This is a classical design but I have not been able to find bits with the right dimensions to do this to door edges. But they do exist. I have seen the results...just don't know who has them.

Dirk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi-Ho Dirk

I have also used the ones below,,that would great for that job..

1 pc 1/2" SH 2-3/8" Dia. French Provincial Router Bit - eBay (item 130321989304 end time Aug-29-09 17:51:36 PDT)

1 pc 1/2" SH Window Sill / Door pull Edge Router Bit - eBay (item 140341570720 end time Aug-30-09 13:49:30 PDT)

========



dirko said:


> Hi Ho: Thanks Bob. I am aware of the Sommerfeld bits and like his ideas and concepts even if the stuff is kind of expensive. However, what I'm looking for is not to make the door edge thinner or to cut a cove, but rather to round over the edge followed by an ogee. This is a classical design but I have not been able to find bits with the right dimensions to do this to door edges. But they do exist. I have seen the results...just don't know who has them.
> 
> Dirk


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Is this what you're after?:

Freud Tools - No Lip Door Edge Bit









The profile image shows the full depth of cut but it's often used so that the cove is fairly shallow (about 2/3 of the bit height).


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Thanks, Charles. This is the closest thing I have seen, but still no exactly what I'm looking for. This bit combines two radiuses. The bit I seek has a true ogee followed by a straight tab. So it looks like an ogee with a straight part at the furthest point away from the door edge.

I should get out the camera and take some pictures of the door/drawer edges that I am trying to copy. Any thoughts about posting pictures on the web site?

Dirk


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Dirk,

That's the closest we have that I can think of but please post a pic and maybe something else will come to mind.


----------

